# do you hate anyone in your gym



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

In my old gym there was this guy that used to wear gloves for cardio, and after his cardio he'd go into the glass walled exercise class room and do loads of really badly executed karate kicks for about 30 mins and then walk out eyeballing anyone he could.

I couldn't stand him, he just irritated me for being such a plonker.

In my current gym there's an italian guy who thinks he's a powerlifter, he carries carpets around the gym, tries to advise people on form (his is terrible) constantly wears wrist straps for everything and it wouldn't be so bad if he didn't (seriously) squat less than my girlfriend - he was doing 50kg the other day while his buddy shouted "lightweight" at him and it was a 1/2 squat at best.

He's just an absolute bellend.

Anyway I just mentioned the gym hatred on facebook and several of my friends have chimed in with the people they hate in their gyms so I know you guys have probably got some right characters. let's hear about 'em

oh oooh oooh also this guy used to come in and do an hours walking on the treadmill wearing this lol

didn't hate him he was just funny.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

At my gym i hate the man in the mirror, ugly fat **** he is, i hate him i hate him i hate him!! :cursing:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> View attachment 85837


Looks like a Liverpool shirt, in which case, i hate him.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^^ I wonder if he likes football ^^^^^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't say I hate anyone in my gym but there's some weapons grade cvnts in there though.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

My mrs lol when she tried to Hoover it when I'm deadlifting...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> My mrs lol


I saw you post n i was gonna say stfu u don't get cnuts in your gym!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I saw you post n i was gonna say stfu u don't get cnuts in your gym!


Yea mostly the guys in my gym are soopaheroes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One lad used to sit in the cable machine do DB curls, didnt hate him, tried to explain it was a peice of equipment and he didnt get it so just told him he was a tool and needed to move.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't hate anyone at my gym, but the little Rudeboys are hilarious. They won't ever ask for help but they have no idea what they're doing. They make up the weirdest routines and use machines back to front.... Do this for about ten minutes then have a no-xplode on the way out, haha.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

The bicep boys who'd come in wearing jeans and a vest staring at themselves in the mirrors. They'd lift a heavy weight once or twice to get the "pumps" in their twig arms.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

People who compare my weight to theirs or try and compete, even when I am doing high reps, and they are doing like 5 with really bad form...

F*** off u skinny 

That is all


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate the bloke who's always watching other people criticising them instead of focusing on his training......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I hate the bloke who's always watching other people criticising them instead of focusing on his training......


In all fairness some people you cant help but notice.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i hated one in my old gym in leeds who would make fooking cookies and hand them out at reception


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

There are these 2 5'6 rugby **** that come in you know the type, flash backs thinking they hench. Eeeevery set they spot each other touching the weight the whole time in their matching vests and skins leggings grunting away! :cursing:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

one or two give me weird stares and generally have a **** attitude but everyone else is sound as you could want for people in a gym


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The guy who does 'preacher curls' which involve his whole upper body!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> In all fairness some people you cant help but notice.


Haha yeah I know, there was a donut today in the smith rack doing incline chest press....but he was so far away from the bar he was pushing it from like his waist upto his nipple area but away from him lmao if you can picture it? It was really weird.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Liam was telling me about a couple of lads who were doing curls whilst crouching.

They thought it was the future...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Liam was telling me about a couple of lads who were doing curls whilst crouching.
> 
> They thought it was the future...


lol what the fk


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

We have this guy, who thinks he is gangster lol. Wears a cap to the side, trousers that are balanced around his knees and you gonna love this... He always has his trousers on the left leg rolled up. I mean wtf is that all about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I hate the bloke who's always watching other people criticising them instead of focusing on his training......


i'm not criticising i'm just rememberin it to make fun of later 

and come on he spent 30 mins doing high kicks you can't miss it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh the manager


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I wouldn't go so far as to hate anyone, it's such a strong word.

But i certainly have one i dislike, walks around like he's the dogs danglies.

Actually the other is a pt, same as above applies and his clients don't really seem to get anywhere.

The young lads crack me up, especially when they pose in the mirror and i stand behind them arms folded to look nice and hench.

They really don't like that one 

But most of the folk are a fairly ok bunch, i walk around with a face like thunder just so i get left alone.


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

anyone who is on the equipment i want to use i instantly hate  hate waiting around for skinny idiots messing around !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i'm not criticising i'm just rememberin it to make fun of later
> 
> and come on he spent 30 mins doing high kicks you can't miss it


Lmao you gotta get a video!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes!

a new lad has appeared on the scene since we had that hot spell a few weeks back. I was out of action at the gym due to work and far too hot to train, to hot to eat my meals so lacked any energy or will power to go train.

then when i return theres a lad, same height as me, very low BF%, wearing the same coloured Worlds Gym vest and tanned up, pretty boy, looks like hes waxed every hair off his body lol. Took a massive instant dislike to him pmsl.

hes one of those colour matching clothes and trainers and wears wrist supports while training legs, and a belt while training chest lol. ****!

im bigger than him, i make sure he knows it too lol.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Boring answer but no . I dont take people on when I train and couldnt care less what someone else is doing as long as there not hogging equipment

Anyone using a phone in the gym or chatting ****e annoys me


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i hated one in my old gym in leeds who would make fooking cookies and hand them out at reception


Sounds homosexual.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope not really as i always put my hood up, music in and ignore everyone, i know if i see anyone remotely big ill get annoyed. Only one lion allowed in the gym roooaaaar.

And that is me by the way.

in case you were wondering.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

One bloke came in the gym the other day. Didn't so much hate him but he was ripped to **** so more jealous than anything.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I hate anyone that throws db's across the floor.

I also hate the young skinny ones that come in and lift weights they can't handle with SH1T form. Made worse when they look over and smile like they're fvcking BADASS.

There's also these 2 older guys that shout at every rep, throw equipment around and generally think they're the alphas but they're just total nobbers.

Evidently - I hate a lot of people x x


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

you guys have alot of hate or should i say looking down on people lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

all the fit girls in there that keep checking me out and smiling when they make eye contact with me. im trying to warm up FFS


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i hated one in my old gym in leeds who would make fooking cookies and hand them out at reception


Was this the fitness first which also sold a massive selection of cakes?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

jake87 said:


> all the fit girls in there that keep checking me out and smiling when they make eye contact with me. im trying to warm up FFS


this happens to us all doesnt it?


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Just people who stink like 3 week old roadkill, on their way in.

The numpties who lash stuff about and chat sh1te just make me laugh.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

dont hate anyone - there are some 5 star dickheads in there but thats bout it

i let it all wash over me these days - i not ****d bout other ppl in there

ill see them next year in exactly the same shape with the same goals and just smile :001_tt2:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Actually just remembered, anyone who leaves their machine dripping in sweat.

It's not on.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha funny reading through these!

I used to go in the morning for half hour when the gym opened at 06:30am, and the whole time I was there, there was a guy who would just walk around the indoor track doing hammer curls with like 7kg dumbbells.

Like wtf, you get up and travel to a gym to walk around the track with dumbbells... he should just walk around the block with a tin of beans in each hand, just as effective


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Dislike quite a few in mine cos all they do is leave the weights all over the floor. Truly hate one lad tho. 19yo walks around like he's tommy 10 men and boasts about taking 'bare nap 50's'. Just does 1RM on everything then 2 weeks later he's lost it all and blames the gear


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Dbol_dan said:


> Dislike quite a few in mine cos all they do is leave the weights all over the floor. Truly hate one lad tho. 19yo walks around like he's tommy 10 men and boasts about taking 'bare nap 50's'. Just does 1RM on everything then 2 weeks later he's lost it all and blames the gear


im seeing results tho m8


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

the guy who moves with his neck like a chicken on the cross trainer / treadmill.

the 3 older guys ( about 50's) who think they are the dog bollox cos theyre older but have sh!te form on everything.

the guy who is hench as fvck so stares everyone down and takes the **** out of peoples form openly, our bench was fairly close to his today whilst doing DB presses (me and my gym buddy were there first) and halfway through me spotting my mate he just gos 'MOVE'. i would have said something if the cvnt didnt have 6+ stone body weight on me.

the skinny pikeys who throw weights about and try to do their sets in 10 seconds.

the pr!ck who thinks he's a god and stares at me when he's with his other 3 gym buddies but then stops looking and sneering when he's on his ones.

and finally i hate the guy who is ripped as foook, courteous, has brilliant form and keeps him self to him self. i hate him purely because i am jealous of this godlike man.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

the guy who is hench as fvck so stares everyone down and takes the **** out of peoples form openly, our bench was fairly close to his today whilst doing DB presses (me and my gym buddy were there first) and halfway through me spotting my mate he just gos 'MOVE'. i would have said something if the cvnt didnt have 6+ stone body weight on me.

Now that would annoy me, burn the tw4ts car


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I hate everyone in my gym apart from about 3 dudes who are in top shape and all the beautiful bunnies floating about the cardio area


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

theres a kid who uses straps for absolutely EVERYTHING he even straps himself to the bar on the bench, which im sure is pretty feckin dangerous

theres someone who wears a belt at ALL times, curls, ab machines, push-ups, tricep kickbacks (not even lying) you name it, i've never seen him remove the belt EVER

some cnut who tried to deadlift 130, got a pic as he was about to pick it up, failed the rep then put the pic of facebook claiming he lifted it and it was 140 !

some older guy who fair play is in pretty good shape but screams the entire gym down benching 40kg in the smith machine then hits the mirror for a big posing sesh in-between sets, and hogs equipment while he sits down and partakes in his peri-workout nutrition !

anyone who sits on equipment on the phone is instantly hated also !


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

my training partner on chest day.

make me look weak.

*wnaker*


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> the guy who is hench as fvck so stares everyone down and takes the **** out of peoples form openly, our bench was fairly close to his today whilst doing DB presses (me and my gym buddy were there first) and halfway through me spotting my mate he just gos 'MOVE'. i would have said something if the cvnt didnt have 6+ stone body weight on me.


Sounds like an utter @$$.. I hope his car breaks down one day, then it starts p1$$ing down and he has to walk 10 miles home, and then when he is freezing cold and wet, at the 9.9mile mark, gets hit by lighting and strikes him into the ground, kills him and burys the Ku.nt in the same day.

Don't know why, this really p1$$ed me off, I HATE people like that! Arghhh.

What goes around comes around.. hopefully!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ahal84:3197502 said:


> We have this guy, who thinks he is gangster lol. Wears a cap to the side, trousers that are balanced around his knees and you gonna love this... He always has his trousers on the left leg rolled up. I mean wtf is that all about.


It's meant to represent the chain on the ankle from back in slave days or right leg - sellin... Left leg - buyin IIRC


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

There's a group of 4 lads with the alpha being a bloated fat ba**ard. They swarm in and take up most the benches. Never put their weights back etc, etc.

A few chavs that bust around doing 4 billion reps on everything, then proceed to flex infront of the mirror. My 7 year old son has a better frame than those cvnts.

And, as said before, those ripped as hell guys that are strict with their diet and cardio. Pure jealousy on my behalf.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Fitness First in Brentwod,

Went there this evening during peak hours, which I don't normally do.

Full of TOWIE dickheads with stupid haircuts. Look like they have put more effort into their gym outfit then I would on a night out.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

theres a guy in my gym. not very big. smaller than me and im only 220lb (not the leanest 220 either  ) and 6ft 1. He come in and goes straight to a mirror to loo at himself. Im sure he sees dorian yates while we all see a tool.

Was training with my old boss on the pulldown machine. Boss was about to start his set and he just walked over took a plate off one side and said this is mine, i need it and walked off!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahal84 said:


> We have this guy, who thinks he is gangster lol. Wears a cap to the side, trousers that are balanced around his knees and you gonna love this... He always has his trousers on the left leg rolled up. I mean wtf is that all about.


Theres a guy like this at my gym, he looks a cvnt but hes a fooking unit so Im not going to tell him


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Well thankfully, no one has described me :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Some guy in mine, Anyway for his 5ft2 height he must be a good 14-15stone but his legs are ****ing twigs and he does only chest sessions 3 times a week and then the plonker tries to tell me that powerlifting routines are wrong! The donut


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. There is a skinny runt who looks like an ex-junkie with horrible celtic art tattoos. He wears massive headphones and does be shouting up and down the gym at people. One day there was a guy using one of the squat racks for OHP. This cnut comes over and asks how much left. Guy says 2 sets so cnut starts warming up directly behind the guy while he is doing OHP. I can see the guy was getting ****ed off and distracted by seeing that cnut in the mirror. The cnut seemed like he was on speed or something as well. He'll probably come in someday and announce "I'm off me box..!!"

There is also Brazilian 50 cent. Dressed like 50 cent while doing bicep curls looking into the mirror. Once a set is done he lifts up his t-shirt to look at his abs.

I left that gym today and joined a much more expensive one (with a lot better equipment) to get away from them.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

People who spend half there time playing with their phones.

And the 3 youngs lads at my gym who line up loads of DB's on the floor so they can do loads of sets which take them an hour just to do flat presses, and fvck about with their phones in between sets.......

Yeah you know who u are..... Fvkers!


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Just spread your lats infront of them Paul, will **** them up for sure


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I hate everyone - but that's because I am a grumpy sardonic old git


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> I hate everyone - but that's because I am a grumpy sardonic old git


At least you're not biased.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The arrogant pr**k who gives ****ty advice to everyone that has no scientific backing and is complete bollocks. When trying to explain anything to him, does not listen


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I hate most of the people in my gym, especially the ones who spend more time infront of the mirror than the weights!!

But i try not to concentrate on other people and just concentrate on what i'm doing


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

don't actually hate no one, that would take too much effort and imply i care.

but there are some d*ckheads about though e.g.

the c*nts that throw the weights about, leave them every where so you gotta go on a dumbell hunt.

the young guns that come in as a group and spend 1hour on the bench press/preacher curl bench.

the b*tch manager that doesn't want to buy another cable machine so we end up having to wait for ages to use it.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

At my gym there is a bloke who sits on the benches/resistance machines with a sha**ing newspaper playing dot to dot or whatever, complete creature! And in general, blokes who can't be fu**ed to put their weights back!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate every fu*ker


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MattGriff:3197873 said:


> I hate everyone - but that's because I am a grumpy sardonic old git


True


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

the guys who leave 200-300kg on the bar after there set


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Wouldnt say hate, but there was a couple of lads I didnt have any time for in my old gym.

2 young(ish) lads early 20's id say both fresh out of prison, both with matching forest bank (prison) tattoo's, I shit you not. I was in tears laughing when I saw them.

Just waffle nonsense and soon as they meet you "Yeah just got out innit" both screamers aswell under the bar, wouldnt mind it was only something like 80k.

Pair of knobbers


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just one guy cos he always monopolised equipment in the morning. Would spend an hour on the smith machine pretty much every day and another guy who just stank of BO. Think he might have got banned in the end cos of complaints.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

theres no one i hate in my gym, but there is a couple of annoying people, one sits on the benches or on the machines spending more time texting then working out, and theres another who likes to hug whatever he his on, and spends ages on it.

i also find it annoying when theres people there you know, and they want to chat **** to me, i like to train alone, as i can get on with working out uninterupted.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Not a hate but made me laugh and go W T F!

There is a bloke who's about 5ft 6, big ass gut & likes to lift quite heavy when on the weights, anyway, I came out of the weights room last week only to see him in one of the studios prancing around with a hula hoop around his waist and getting his jig on to a Shakira track, lol.

I swear I had to pick my jaw of the floor, total muscle Mary, lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Smalls said:


> the guys who leave 200-300kg on the bar after there set


Prob wouldn't say much to those guys lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

In the 2 gyms I use theres is only one person I hate with a passion and it only took one session to do it.

Hes Polish, well built and suposedly has PT quals.

myself and a mate are following stronglifts, his first words are use the other kit, then he states out that it wont work for me but will for my mate and then he had the audasity to state that are forms were wrong, so when we asked him to help he went " I will if you buy me a macdonalds" and then proceed to pretty much talk **** about are routine and pop up saying other payment ways to get him to help us. KNOB of the highest order,


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I would have bought the McDs.....then ate it and told him fcuk off.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

People who look at me in the gym and try to pretend they arent, kinda like when a girl fancies you. Do a set, feel a set of heavy eyes on you, finnish set, look over to see whats up and they look the other way. I guess its kinda flattering in a way, but so off putting :nono: I get it loads from smaller or average lads, but even some people id consider in better shape than me do it. The really big lads dont do it and just get on with it.

Any anyone who comes into the gym and start on dumbell curls lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hating randomers in the gym? lols some help needed around here


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Hate is such a strong word, but i do dislike the Cross Fit bellend's who cut around the gym staring everyone out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> People who look at me in the gym and try to pretend they arent, kinda like when a girl fancies you. Do a set, feel a set of heavy eyes on you, finnish set, look over to see whats up and they look the other way. I guess its kinda flattering in a way, but so off putting :nono: I get it loads from smaller or average lads, but even some people id consider in better shape than me do it. The really big lads dont do it and just get on with it.
> 
> Any anyone who comes into the gym and start on dumbell curls lol.


Try deadlifting in a fitness first in Essex, they don't even pretend not to be watching last time I went for 180kg I had 5 blokes just stop and watch.

Prob tryin to figure out how it works my biceps


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fcuk it I'm off down a commercial gym tomorrow....just for some stares,birds, big polish McDonald loving dudes,chavs in chinos and squint hats,half reppers and weirdos in football strips....I miss it!


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

wish i could afford to!

jobless summer holidays are beinging to make me regret leaving work for UNI


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> It's meant to represent the chain on the ankle from back in slave days or right leg - sellin... Left leg - buyin IIRC


He is actually Pakistani


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Dont know if anyone else does this, but me and my friends have ammounted quite a range of names for people in the gym? Easiest way to identify someone when you have no idea who they are... Kinda due to our sense of humour I suppose. But say someone looks like someone, or something or wears something funny, basically out of the norm or acts strange they get a nick name. Never sly or sneering, just humorous! I wish I could show you pictures of these people.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i hate every one in my gym...

even my training partner...

they all just get in the way and only about 5ppl look like the actually train... and even there ugly!

but not much choice of gyms round er...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

also hate the [email protected] who had my brand new bottle of liquid chalk away yesterday


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Dont know if anyone else does this, but me and my friends have ammounted quite a range of names for people in the gym? Easiest way to identify someone when you have no idea who they are... Kinda due to our sense of humour I suppose. But say someone looks like someone, or something or wears something funny, basically out of the norm or acts strange they get a nick name. Never sly or sneering, just humorous! I wish I could show you pictures of these people.


Yeah me and my training partner do the same. There is 'Triple English' 'Mr Nice' 'Mazel Tov' 'Mr Competitive' to name a few.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ahal84:3198028 said:


> He is actually Pakistani


Pmsl tell the cnut to wear his trousers properly


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

These are brilliant

There's this skinny **** in mine who comes in and lifts light weights with bad form, sits down alot and plays non stop on his phone.

Wait that's me.



Breda said:


> Pmsl tell the cnut to wear his trousers properly


on a misc note I love Indians who think their turban is a doo rag !


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

damerush said:


> Yeah me and my training partner do the same. There is 'Triple English' 'Mr Nice' 'Mazel Tov' 'Mr Competitive' to name a few.


Hahaha, good! I want to know if anyone has names for me. We have "Mr Proportion", "Mr Nice Guy" (maybe related???), "Hard Bastard", "Streets of Florance", "This is England", "Banana Pants" and "Suburban Chav 1, 2, 3 and 4". Many more aswell!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahal84 said:


> He is actually Pakistani


Do you train in bradford? There's a guy in my gym who does the exact same thing looks like snoop dogg or some **** haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3198084 said:


> on a misc note I love Indians who think their turban is a doo rag !


Hahaha

I swear they design doo rag turbans to cater for them now


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

That cnut who swings his whole body weight on the lat pulldown machine....

DO IT FCUKING PROPERLY!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hate the guys who take the pin out of the machine when they are finished, stick it on the heaviest weight then walk away like they were training with that weight!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DutchTony:3198337 said:


> Hate the guys who take the pin out of the machine when they are finished, stick it on the heaviest weight then walk away like they were training with that weight!


I was actually guna use that weight for my next set but realised I was short for time so moved on to the next exercise


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont hate anyone but there's a few people who are all training together and decide its best to take all the machines and all the benches......

One guy literally was on his PSP whilst on a machine.....


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone who leaves weight plates on or next to the equipment, sort your sh*t out, I'm there to train, not to tidy up.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone who asks me how many sets i hav left, and then stands right in front of me like a training partner would waiting for me to finish 3 sets, i just feel like doing the sets on him lol

and the knobs who mix the weights up, esp after lunch, they are all over the place, better off doing one arm db presses ffs,

and then the idiots who see me doing a moderate weight strict form, then line up next to me, no warm up, pick the next weight up from me then struggle to even get the weight up for the first rep and the get up and give us a look like theyre the next nasser el sonbaty or some ****.........oh and the tight top boys smh still stuck at 18 yr old land at 30


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

People trying to have a convo while u are trying to train does my nut in so i recently purchased a tshirt with the Logo imprinted "SHUT DA FUK UP & TRAIN!"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I hate this 5foot midget ho has clown pants & a go big or go home tshirt, then does dumbells in the middle of the floor like he`s gonna start flying & screams like its 1000kg.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've trained at home for last few years, but before that I went to local gym. Their was this tall fella that use to walk in then stretch for 15 in the middle of the room. Then he'd stand on his head near the water cooler for about 20 mins. Before finishing off with some stepper. And some high rep lowest weight possible sort of cliche women's routine. What a weirdo he was.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> my training partner on chest day.
> 
> make me look weak.
> 
> *wnaker*


That's not nice at all, she's got feelings you know :lol:


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't hate anyone but there's a cast of characters...

1. The annoying **** who comes in almost every night and does 1 bench set and then wonders off to speak to someone, usually one of the staff, for 20 mins. He repeats that routine 3 - 4 times, necks his Myofusion and leaves. I've taken my old man down 3 times and even he's commented on him... Found out the **** slagged off the staff on at the gym on FB last week because they asked him to leave - the gym was closing early for the Jubilee, and they told him this would be the case when he came in... A clever thing to do when your "friends" with them on FB.

2. A lot of the young lads do my head in for various reasons, but I put that down to age, and I have to remind myself of that fact every night - (a) they think they're going for a night out and spend more time primping than working out ( B) their pants hang below their **** cheeks - no I don't want to see your undies or even worse, your ****! © the young admirers who spend 5 minutes getting pumped and another 30 minutes checking themselves out. (d) and the one VERY annoying little **** who has to fix his hair after EVERY set - that  sooo much. :gun_bandana:

3. The two lads who used the gym as a playground for several weeks... until I had a quiet word with them. :surrender:

4. There's one lad who goes between annoying the crap out of me but then I feel sorry for him. He's been going about 9 months now and he's the skinniest kid in there. To be fair he tries but he's one of those types who would have to eat 1000s and 1000s of calories a day to pack on mass and if he stopped it would all go overnight. The thing that annoys me is that he knows he looks out of place in the weight room, and he walks around with this attitude like, "Stop ******* looking at me!"... Well sorry mate, we're only human mate, and you weigh 9 stone.

5. The gripper who's about as friendly as aids.

6. Heroes

On a sidenote, I see a lot of peeps comment about people on phones. I could well be one of those offenders, I'm always on it - I record all my workout data on it, so please bear that in mind, haters :cool2: Fair enough though if people are just jabbering away, that would pain me too, but you don't really see it in my gym.


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, can't believe I forgot the hero who is never going to stop juicing and never stops talking about it. He's immortal... God knows what some of these kids are thinking :cursing:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> Do you train in bradford? There's a guy in my gym who does the exact same thing looks like snoop dogg or some **** haha


Bradford BodyFlex Gym.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is another one. This one guy told me about how he got gyno from taking Tribilus, I mean wtf. Tried to explain that it's impossible to get gyno from Tribilus as its a herb, wouldn't listen to me. He also says that he will only be using Epistane because it has built in anti e (AI) for his gyno. I couldn't take it anymore so walked away.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought what i thought were gym gloves from sports direct yesterday, turns out they are used under boxing gloves, so i might get labelled "that d*ck with the sparring gloves on"


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont hate anyone. Why would I ?

"hate" is a bit of a strong word in that context I think.

:confused1:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think OP literally means hate


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate the guy in the gym who takes topless shots of himself on his phone whilst on a treadmill


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> theres a guy in my gym. not very big. smaller than me and im only 220lb (not the leanest 220 either  ) and 6ft 1. He come in and goes straight to a mirror to loo at himself. Im sure he sees dorian yates while we all see a tool.
> 
> Was training with my old boss on the pulldown machine. Boss was about to start his set and he just walked over took a plate off one side and said this is mine, i need it and walked off!


I am a peaceful person, but if he did that to me he would have wore the plate.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

ob1 said:


> I hate the guy in the gym who takes topless shots of himself on his phone whilst on a treadmill


Much worse is that guy that's completely nude and asks you to take pictures of him whilst he's in various poses on the treadmill.

I don't think I'll be rushing back to that all male gym in a hurry I can tell you.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> *I hate anyone that throws db's across the floor.*
> 
> I also hate the young skinny ones that come in and lift weights they can't handle with SH1T form. Made worse when they look over and smile like they're fvcking BADASS.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! I was training delts the other day, doing some rear db raises on a bench minding my own business, next thing, this little twig of a lad strolls in, he can't be a day over 17yrs old, wet behind the ears. Starts grunting to himself and slapping himself in the head to presumably psyche himself up, (just me and him in there bear in mind) and then starts bench pressing 10kg db's as if they were 50s! Massive grunt on every rep, he grinds about 8 reps out, then just launches them, and because they were so light one came flying across the gym floor and smacked into my bench! I looked up at him in dismay, and he just got up and walked out! Think he was too ashamed to come sloping over to get his db back.

A few throbbers where I train to be fair. It is a health club though so it's to be expected, lots of pretty boys thinking they're in boy bands, and useless PT's walking round thinking they're demigods.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Tell me about it! I was training delts the other day, doing some rear db raises on a bench minding my own business, next thing, this little twig of a lad strolls in, he can't be a day over 17yrs old, wet behind the ears. Starts grunting to himself and slapping himself in the head to presumably psyche himself up, (just me and him in there bear in mind) and then starts bench pressing 10kg db's as if they were 50s! Massive grunt on every rep, he grinds about 8 reps out, then just launches them, and because they were so light one came flying across the gym floor and smacked into my bench! I looked up at him in dismay, and he just got up and walked out! Think he was too ashamed to come sloping over to get his db back.
> 
> A few throbbers where I train to be fair. It is a health club though so it's to be expected, lots of pretty boys thinking they're in boy bands, and useless PT's walking round thinking they're demigods.


Here is a Like for you, as I'm using a phone


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i hate 'that guy'

you all know 'that guy' who thinks hes a fukng unit because hes holding the smallest amount of mass, but really cant move ****e all weight, but still walks around with the ugliest mug of an im the hardest bastard face oh and not forgetting his small fat mate wearing the superman tshirt thinking hes mini hulk next to his superhero of a teacher, fukin ****wipe, the funniest if after each set mini hulk feels the muscle hes been working to check his 'ginormous' pump! lol

and those skinny dudes who hog out the machines for 50 sets, until i sit next to them and stare at them until they leave, i dont mind people using the equipment if there using it properly and not just talkin crap and txting between each set! grrrr wooossaahhhhh


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Way to funny a hour walking in a liverpool top...plonker.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dont h8t any 1 lifes too short :innocent:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Simspin said:


> Dont h8t any 1 lifes too short :innocent:


Hippy:cool:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys who's shoes have housed a family of badgers who then unfortunatley meat a greusome end but no ones bothered to attend to said badger victims.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

A guy who came over to me while i was using the close grip handle for cable rows asked me how many sets i had left and i said 1 then he said can you not just use the wide grip bar , hes a jls *** . Told him no ive only got 1 more set so you can wait he pulled his face and walked away ..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

damerush said:


> I bought what i thought were gym gloves from sports direct yesterday, turns out they are used under boxing gloves, so i might get labelled "that d*ck with the sparring gloves on"


Hahaha I've got the exact sames ones mate, black with yellow trim and velcro wrist straps?!

I hope that's what people label me, I couldn't give a fcuk.

They're actually half decent for lifting, plenty of grip and the added wrist support makes things a bit more comfortable. I'm gonna keep wearing them no matter what people think.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I hate the guy in the mirror that's shaking like a dog sh1tting razorblades on his last reps.

I hate him cos he's not big or strong enough yet.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

welbeck said:


> Hippy


groovy man


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Theres this south african bloke that really bugs the sh1t out of me, he has no routine at all, walks around looking at what others are doing then copys them. I was doing chest the other day and as soon as i stood up over he comes to do chest, now iv noticed no matter what body part he is working on he always ends up doing the same as me. I was doing legs this morning and he seemed to be doing shoulders then i noticed he went over to do leg extensions and as soon as i was finished squats and moved to do calfs in he pops to do squats. Iv never spoken to the pr**k nobody does, told the PT to watch one morning and all he could do was p*ss himself laughing.. I dont hate him, hate is a strong word, i would just love to drop a 20kg on his face, thats all


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

theres a disgustinly sweaty smelly fecker who grosses me out, a group of lads who think its their gym and do circuits and expect to use pretty much all the kit for a full hour but i dont hate anyone.

99% of extremely sound, a good laugh, happy to spot, happy to let me jump in and vice versa.

its a really nice place to train


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dave3g said:


> Theres this south african bloke that really bugs the sh1t out of me, he has no routine at all, walks around looking at what others are doing then copys them. I was doing chest the other day and as soon as i stood up over he comes to do chest, now iv noticed no matter what body part he is working on he always ends up doing the same as me. I was doing legs this morning and he seemed to be doing shoulders then i noticed he went over to do leg extensions and as soon as i was finished squats and moved to do calfs in he pops to do squats. Iv never spoken to the pr**k nobody does, told the PT to watch one morning and all he could do was p*ss himself laughing.. I dont hate him, hate is a strong word, i would just love to drop a 20kg on his face, thats all


take it as flattery mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave3g said:


> Theres this south african bloke that really bugs the sh1t out of me, he has no routine at all, walks around looking at what others are doing then copys them. I was doing chest the other day and as soon as i stood up over he comes to do chest, now iv noticed no matter what body part he is working on he always ends up doing the same as me. I was doing legs this morning and he seemed to be doing shoulders then i noticed he went over to do leg extensions and as soon as i was finished squats and moved to do calfs in he pops to do squats. Iv never spoken to the pr**k nobody does, told the PT to watch one morning and all he could do was p*ss himself laughing.. I dont hate him, hate is a strong word, i would just love to drop a 20kg on his face, thats all


This sounds like he just wants a frend, u should take it as a complement that he copys u, must think u know wat ur doing! so stop been so meen to your new best frend and hav him round for dinner!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The guy who rubs a block of white crap on everything for grip, no need at all. White sh1t everywhere.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hendrix said:


> The guy who rubs a block of white crap on everything for grip, no need at all. White sh1t everywhere.


On bars, sure...but I hate that on stupid wee dumbells.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Dickheads that don´t put the dumbells back in the rack after using them and leave their sh.t in everywhere!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> On bars, sure...but I hate that on stupid wee dumbells.


Yeah mate, he rubs it all over the machines


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Machines? Loooool

Slap him. From me.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Hate serves no purpose for me, too easy to get caught up in hate - no positives.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

megatron said:


> Hate serves no purpose for me, too easy to get caught up in hate - no positives.


I heard you hated the primes....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

We have so many wise enlightened members eager to rub their superiority in our faces by their refusal to hate anyone,.

So, wise dickheads, what about "Do you dislike anyone in your gym?"


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh there is a total D1CK in my gym... when he has a jumper or jacket on he looks like he might be well built but with obviously small legs.

Then he starts training and strips down to a vest and you see his nice bubble shoulers, pecs and biceps... tells me hes on this new gear called "synthol" wtf?

Even my girlfriend who isnt very clued in on gear just gave him a stupid look and walked off then nicknamed him Mr Synthol hahaha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****ing crossfitters who do quadruple supersets including the squat rack.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

I dislike everyone that's bigger than me....I'm jealous...I need mass!


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Simspin said:


> This sounds like he just wants a frend, u should take it as a complement that he copys u, must think u know wat ur doing! so stop been so meen to your new best frend and hav him round for dinner!


 Also he never has a sweat towel and leaves sweaty greasy marks from his hair on the benches,, think accidently dropping a 20kg on his face would be much better than dinner


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Only half of the lads, the pompus gets, who go around in groups. The people who think it's a social club & sit on bench to talk for 1.2 hour when I could be using said bench.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the useof phones is ok to a degree. I will in between sets use phone to text misses/mates organising somthing for the evening. Ill do it when im resting set. If someone calls me I'll find a quiet corner and keep it brief if I need to answer.

Few at our gym who act hench and lift hench with 1/3 motion reps.. Saw the mongs on squat rack, used the safety bars to rest the 120kg bench press on and then press it 1/3 of a rep then slam it down... was rediculously cringeworthy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not until last night when a lad walked in who had give me a smack when i was 16 for supposedly sh4gging his mrs. I've always hated that pr1ck!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Time to turn rumour into reality


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> We have so many wise enlightened members eager to rub their superiority in our faces by their refusal to hate anyone,.
> 
> So, wise dickheads, what about "Do you dislike anyone in your gym?"


Really how rude!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't stand this ginger pr1ck that stands in front of me, copies my workouts whilst staring at me. It's funny as his lifts are sh1t and he isn't growing as quick as he should....

Oh wait... :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> We have so many wise enlightened members eager to rub their superiority in our faces by their refusal to hate anyone,.
> 
> So, wise dickheads, what about "Do you dislike anyone in your gym?"


im just too lazy to hate anyone. its a real waste of effort and time


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave3g said:


> Also he never has a sweat towel and leaves sweaty greasy marks from his hair on the benches,, think accidently dropping a 20kg on his face would be much better than dinner


You could give him a i love Dave3g towel during desert :wub:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Hahaha I've got the exact sames ones mate, black with yellow trim and velcro wrist straps?!
> 
> I hope that's what people label me, I couldn't give a fcuk.
> 
> They're actually half decent for lifting, plenty of grip and the added wrist support makes things a bit more comfortable. I'm gonna keep wearing them no matter what people think.


Haha yeah those are the ones, glad to hear they are good for lifting.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Much worse is that guy that's completely nude and asks you to take pictures of him whilst he's in various poses on the treadmill.
> 
> I don't think I'll be rushing back to that all male gym in a hurry I can tell you.


You might want to keep stories from you "all male gym" to yourself!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> You might want to keep stories from you "all male gym" to yourself!!


I'm guessing you misunderstood that, guessing the guy is only in the gym for about 20 mins too


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

One thing that really ****es me off is the bicep boys who do their last rep on their last set (of curls obv) and then run over to their stuff and start sucking a protein shake out of their shaker like they have a 15 second window to get the nutrients in


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Also, I hate it when you go up to a few guys (usually the rugby lads for some reason) and ask how long they are gonna be with the bench and you get 'haha oh ages mate, we'll let you know'

cheers mate.


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

far to many to mention

1st guys that think there fighters cos the hit the punch bag an wear some tapout shorts.

2nd people doing bicep curls on a stability ball

3rd people using the squat rack to curl in the mirror

4th the 20 stoner pure fat giving me training advice

the list is endless luckly ive just found a non commercial gym thats full of like minded people


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

A guy who walks around with his weight belt on the whole time even when doin cardio . He doesnt do any compound moves whatsoever


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

There is a few lads that come in my gym and they're proper bellend's walking round and they will wear new era caps in the gym and just do biceps, chest and maybe some tri's? they do no legs, no abs, no back, really annoy's me and my brother


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Hahaha, good! I want to know if anyone has names for me. We have "Mr Proportion", "Mr Nice Guy" (maybe related???), "Hard Bastard", "Streets of Florance", "This is England", "Banana Pants" and "Suburban Chav 1, 2, 3 and 4". Many more aswell!


Haha we got names for lads in our gym too, owen hargreaves, ten men, mirror image, full metal jacket, mary hinge, widman price and hadad (from the running man film!) loads of others too, we've always given people names like this for people we see regularly but dont really know


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

No because I'm the only one in it


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

You'll always get those in the gym who don't have a F'N clue what they're doing, some of which shouldn't even have a gym membership at all, but

what really winds me up more is the PT's that should know better that dish out the most damaging advice to their clients.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i wonder- out of all these posts, how many of those posters who complain of other peoples behaviours, traits, sellfishness etc etc are themselve hated because they do exactly what they accuse others of doing but cant see it in themselves?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

people who rotate the shoulders when doing shrugs


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

synthasize said:


> people who rotate the shoulders when doing shrugs


I did this for years as id seen Bruce Lee do it in Way of the Dragon :wub:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

All the guys that poke and prod each other and just stare when a female goes near the weights! I am scared to do them round by them! Lol,


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

A Polish bloke who hogs all the equipment, and i mean all of it

.. He'll be benching.. Then run over to someone on the lat pull down machine and say hes using it.

Also two youngins who just do bodyweight exercises and play with a medicine ball for an hour.. They dont do any harm I just find them joining a gym pointless


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

One guy (old chap) at my gym. Goes on all the machines and sticks on the lightest weight and does about 50reps... but he will sit there staring into space, not putting any effort in, hes not actually that old, probably 50. Fully kitted out in sports gear, sits on the leg extension, does one leg at a time, just kicking it up with no effort at all. Random rest breaks, then kicks it about again... takes ****ing ages what the hell is he doing OMG RAGE


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> One guy (old chap) at my gym. Goes on all the machines and sticks on the lightest weight and does about 50reps... but he will sit there staring into space, not putting any effort in, hes not actually that old, probably 50. Fully kitted out in sports gear, sits on the leg extension, does one leg at a time, just kicking it up with no effort at all. Random rest breaks, then kicks it about again... takes ****ing ages what the hell is he doing OMG RAGE


That is quite funny though lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> That is quite funny though lol


It was funny when my mate told me there was a guy who kept jumping on the machine he was about to use and do the same stupid routine (same old guy)

Then it happened to me, and I wasn't laughing!

Karma's is biiiiiitch


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

The young lads who go on facebook on there phones between every set and stand around chatting when your waiting the bench they're using GRRRRR! bloomin young uns with there hoods and there mobiles standin round talkin about who's hard and talkin about all the gear there on and cant even pronounce the name of it let alone understand what it does just think take gear get big dont compete dont know anything about training or diet just abuse gear for the sake of it and never put dumbells back leave em out for the 70 odd year old gym owner and veteran trainer to put back who has forgot more about training whilst takin a dump that mornin than they'll ever know ..Hey pal stick them bumbells back before someone breaks there fu**in neck i tells em ... Am i gettin old? that was a bit of a rant i thinks lol!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

loganator said:


> The young lads who go on facebook on there phones between every set and stand around chatting when your waiting the bench they're using GRRRRR! bloomin young uns with there hoods and there mobiles standin round talkin about who's hard and talkin about all the gear there on and cant even pronounce the name of it let alone understand what it does just think take gear get big dont compete dont know anything about training or diet just abuse gear for the sake of it and never put dumbells back leave em out for the 70 odd year old gym owner and veteran trainer to put back who has forgot more about training whilst takin a dump that mornin than they'll ever know ..Hey pal stick them bumbells back before someone breaks there fu**in neck i tells em ... Am i gettin old? that was a bit of a rant i thinks lol!


Throw rocks at them. Big **** off one's.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Throw rocks at them. Big **** off one's.


I know the ones! When the football was on the other day there was 5 of them just sitting all over the leg machines staring at the screen, I was like are you even using this? I'm sure there are TVs in every household now, stay at home if you want to watch tv!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know the ones! When the football was on the other day there was 5 of them just sitting all over the leg machines staring at the screen, I was like are you even using this? I'm sure there are TVs in every household now, stay at home if you want to watch tv!


gotta agree, when its time to workout, thats all im gonna do, don't notice half the people there, just wack my ipod in a focus on training, if you're gona go to the gym for an hour or so, just put the effort in, you got 23 more hours to fanny about lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

the lads that cant do preacher curls cause the range of motion goes too low so do an even worse set standing up consisting of extremely poor form and terrible range of motion, basically dancing with the ez bar cause they swing it up with knees and backs flying everywhere and then drop the bar and start punching their hands together and then walk around like they just did a really hard set flaring their shoulders out and walking like a pikey attempting to stare out anyone smaller than them.. can you believe it lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> gotta agree, when its time to workout, thats all im gonna do, don't notice half the people there, just wack my ipod in a focus on training, if you're gona go to the gym for an hour or so, just put the effort in, you got 23 more hours to fanny about lol


The guys that make super loud noises aswell, I know if someones working hard there may be a little noise but I think when you can hear them over your iPod on full volume they're laying it on a bit thick #divs lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> The guys that make super loud noises aswell, I know if someones working hard there may be a little noise but I think when you can hear them over your iPod on full volume they're laying it on a bit thick #divs lol


Lol it's like a tennis match in the gym


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Reading this thread isn't good for my rage.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Theres 4 kids who go to the gym every day (i think) come walking in all in bermuda shorts and new era caps, looks like they have just come off the street with maximuscle shakes in hand. Two bench in the squat rack then 2 shoulder press on the smith machine, after coming off them they must take every weight off the racks apart from the big uns and have them lying all around the place. They dont seem to use them but they have every weight going fro 8 up to 20 infront of them and it does my nut! I think all the people who train seriously now call them the billy's/the boys cause all they ever do is chest shoulders and arms. [email protected]


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

A bloke used to use the old gym i went to. He had hair down to his waist, would wear a baseball cap and would wear the smallest shorts i've ever seen. He made the women feel uncomfortable, cocking his leg and stretching near them. I don't know why i disliked him but the day he tried running backwards on the tread-mill made my day because he failed miserably and came off the end at a rate of knots lol.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've gotta little 50cent wannabe that just started coming down my gym recently. He wears a bandana with all his chains hanging off him and actually looks like hes from somewhere like Saudi Arabia or Sri Lanka but wishes he was from a New York City ghetto. Hes about 5'5 10st and comes in with his white mate who looks a complete loser and is about 9st. So far I've seen them in the gym 3 or 4 times and only seen them do cable cross overs and bicep curls with too much weight. No reason to hate him really other than he struts around and I can't tell if he's staring me out or not but he's really beginning to p1ss me off.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Two dudes that use the dumbbells, Tbar (the one @ my gym has to be stripped of weight & set upright, so it doesnt block the gym floor) & barbells. Leave their heaviest weights where they used them & just walk away. Our paths havent crossed yet but Im looking 4ward to when they do. Hate is a strong word, I dont hate them but I do hate poor gym etiquette. That said most of the peeps that share the same gym I do qualify for poor gym etiquette. Some peeps have no manners & it shows.

Our place also has quite a number of Rugby heads, most of which are really nice. There 2-3 that are too cool for school but hey-ho. If they wana walk around & pretend not to notice the same peeps, day in day out, so be it. Im not there to make friends & influence peeps but I'll extend a nod/smile/"hello mate" to the regulars I see on a daily basis, so not to be rude


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

loganator said:


> The young lads who go on facebook on there phones between every set and stand around chatting when your waiting the bench they're using GRRRRR! bloomin young uns with there hoods and there mobiles standin round talkin about who's hard and talkin about all the gear there on and cant even pronounce the name of it let alone understand what it does just think take gear get big dont compete dont know anything about training or diet just abuse gear for the sake of it and never put dumbells back leave em out for the 70 odd year old gym owner and veteran trainer to put back who has forgot more about training whilst takin a dump that mornin than they'll ever know ..Hey pal stick them bumbells back before someone breaks there fu**in neck i tells em ... Am i gettin old? that was a bit of a rant i thinks lol!


Fcuking good post mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody I hate, but there is a group of 6 teens that come in and hog the hell out of the benches. There are only 2 benches and 3 of then share each one for a good 45 minutes doing stupidly light weights for their size. I just wanna go over an tell them to add some ****ing weight or get the hell off, but each to their own. I just sit very impatiently at the side of the gym for them to finish


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

theres some guy who only ever seems to do biceps and triceps, and between every set of light weight reps he will get up and walk around like he owns the place before sitting back down to do another set. Pis sses me right off, and he hangs his coat over other machines so that no one can use them :cursing: . i was in there the other day and got a full four exercises done before he had finished one. even though he wasn't on any machine i needed, i just wanted to punch him right in the face.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I train in 3 gyms & come across all types from competative BB's to Chav's to grunting midgets to big boy wanna be's....I love them all. Part of the pleasure I derive from training is the interaction with other members of society that you'd never normally cross paths with in everyday life. If the world was one big gym it'd be a much happier place.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

butler94 said:


> theres some guy who only ever seems to do biceps and triceps, and between every set of light weight reps he will get up and walk around like he owns the place before sitting back down to do another set. Pis sses me right off, and he hangs his coat over other machines so that no one can use them :cursing: . i was in there the other day and got a full four exercises done before he had finished one. even though he wasn't on any machine i needed, i just wanted to punch him right in the face.


Used to have one of these scrotes in a gym I used to train at...

I don't understand the invading everyone else's bit of personal space between sets, was actually tempted to drop something heavy on him on a number of occasions when he strayed too close.


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Used to have one of these scrotes in a gym I used to train at...
> 
> I don't understand the invading everyone else's bit of personal space between sets, was actually tempted to drop something heavy on him on a number of occasions when he strayed too close.


 :lol: its like they're trying to show people that they own the gym.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

no one els use there phones to log reps/weights ect ?

all though i do agree that ppl txtn and face booking is ridiculous


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

nope, most of the guys regular gym goers and theyre all ok, cant complain

and hate is very strong word, person has to do something awful that I start hate him/her


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

The guy i thought was massive and ripped as ****, only about a month later he turned up in shorts and the rest was history #everyday is upper-body day


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I seriously hate this lad who comes into the Gym Im at, Im in my last year at college and he is like 14/15 and he cant weigh much more than 140lbs, he is so skinny he thinks he is " much more ripped than most the guys in here" (his words) I asked him to bench his highest with his girl there, he managed 45kg, I proceeded to do 18 reps with his, after a quick rest I also showed them Mine, which at the time was 80kg. I think she split up with him the next day.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i hate general T W A T S who walk around the gym eye balling anyone to intimidate them. one fucccker trys to do it to me but miserably fails. the gym should be an environment where we are there to help one another with whatever goals we aim to achieve. ****es me of so much its getting worse in gyms in my opinion.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

There's two guys who are friends that are the only people I don't like at my gym. I was doing rows one day and during my one minute break inbetween sets I often look at my phone as something to do and check the time (I no longer have a watch). My mum rang me during one of the breaks so I answered it and I was only on the phone to her for about 30 seconds, it was just briefly to clarify something we were texting about (cinema tickets). The two guys came up to me and one of them was like "What are doing? How long are you going to be? You're too busy texting and not lifting." I replied that I wouldn't be long and had only 3 sets left. They walked off and I was a bit angry, I wasn't expecting it and was taken a bit off guard (also why did he need his mate to come along too? To hold his hand?). I think it may have been the anger in me but the exercise felt easier after my argument haha The other guy sat a bit away from me on a bench and just stared at me while I was doing the exercise which I found rude and off-putting. So I dragged it out until he got fed up and walked off to do another exercise. As soon as he did it I put the weights away walked off past him with the biggest grin on my face.

A few weeks before the same guy who was staring at me was pestering everyone while they were exercising for a barbell. He came up to me while I was squatting and soon as the barbell touched the rack and before it had left my back he said "How many sets do you have left?" When I said 4 he huffed and puffed like a little kid and stormed off. This man is way older than me in his late 30s, very immature for his age. Then when he did his exercise he made the loudest grunts and screams so everyone in the gym could hear him.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

the tanned / waxed up blokes that constantly pose and use their phones while chatting to their mates and not actually lifting any weights yet hog equipment.

gets to the point where I am at the end of my session and need to finish up on one piece of equipment - ask them nicely have they got many sets left to which they stare at you like you've just called their mother a prostitute whore.

also - chicken legs.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

My gym is pretty small and to be honest all the members are OK every one is friendly and says hello to each other no bad attitudes at all.. I don't hate but do dislike a personal trainer there though, she never makes any effort to be friendly which stands out a lot in that gym and takes over the boxing ring for an hour at a time for ****ing sit-ups and step ups and crap like that stopping anyone else from using the punch bags. IMO if you don't need the boxing kit stay out of the ****ing ring stupid ****. Also the routines she gives people are **** but that is her and her clients prerogative I guess.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah but I train at a pretty sectarian part of Belfast, I'm an undercover taig in a loyalist area lol. Some of the stuff that comes out of their mouths is unreal but generally nice people. They don't know where I live that's why


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha! Love this thread! Every gym is gonna have the guy that thinks he owns the place, the guy that texts instead of lifting, the guy who screams while lifting etc. These people annoy me, obviously, but who am I to judge! People might look at me and hate!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

This one guy at my old gym... There was only two cross trainers and he would go on it for a hour at the same time everyday and do a pretty impressive session on it sweating away, sweat going everywhere. Which is fine its the gym if that's not happening you are not working hard enough. However when he finished he never used to wipe it down. Takes like 30 seconds to do!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't hate a certain individual as such but what really grips my sh1t is the idiots that like to use big weights and once they've finished with them they literally chuck them on the floor. And I don't mean they lower they're arms and drop them gently I mean from like the top end of they're exercise where their arms are fully stretched I really feel like running over and putting the dumbbell over the back of they're head!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

The spiceboys at my gym **** me off. Not only do they come in wearing what can only be described as the tattered remains of a Hulk Hogan T-**** post-rip, but they are also bench hoggers who drop their dumbells after doing chest presses, spend more time resting between sets than actually doing them and NEVER put their weights back.

I also hate people who have sat for 10/15 minutes with the weight you want at their feet and when you ask if they are finished with them, they say "NO". Then proceed to not use them for another 10 minutes whilst you carry on using a lower/heavier weight. C*cks.

We also have two older guys, one who looks like an ex PT instructor, the other who looks like a skinny Jimmy Nail. The Jimmy Nail lookalike walks around with a belt on at all times, gloves on at all time and has such bad form I have not seen a single improvement in his body at all - and he's there 5 days a week, the same as me!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Blazing squad in the "curl rack". There is literally a group of about 10 that train together and they love squat rack curling, cant get enough of the ****. I think i probably make more gains in pct than they do combined throughout the whole year. Takes them like 2-3 hours to do 1 workout.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

What did wind me up the other day.

I now have a decent bit of size, trouble now is it tends to get the wrong sort of attention.

There were a bunch of lads that i could swear were taking the pi$$ when my back was turned, and all because i was bigger than the lot of them.

Anyway i felt like grabbing the ringleader, and screaming f#ck off and leave me alone!!!!

But i just gave them black stares instead, i think they got the message.

But the majority are a decent enough bunch.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes i really really hate this guy everytime i look in the mirror...hes fu?king huge and ripped to shreds plus totally good looking....


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Hero #1 - The guy who "spotted" me on squats without me knowing. He rushed in from nowhere on the last rep of my squat set and despite the bar still moving in the intended direction, grabbed me around the obliques. I startled, lost my core strength and went crashing into the rack with a loaded barbell. Thanks, Mr. Hero.

Mr Hero #2 - Whilst on the last rep of incline presses, I had 3/4 of a foot to go to lockout. Again the dumbbells were still moving in the right direction but Mr. Hero #2 comes in and pushes in on my triceps whilst claiming "all you, mate, yeah, all you". Hint: If you're pushing the weight up for me then it's not "all me".

The Bitter Old Pro - Came up to me on a set of pushdowns and said "drop the weight". I ignored him and then he motioned into the stack to pull out the pin mid-set. To date he is the only guy in the 4 years I've been at the gym I've told literally to "fcuk off". Then he went off in a huff to tell someone else performing a perfectly good set of shoulder presses that they're doing it wrong. PR!CK.

Ant


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I love every one But every cvnt hate me lol


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

I hate the naked guy who walked into my shower and bent down to pick up his body scrubber he had left. Tempted to lamp him but was that shocked I shot out of there


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Phenix said:


> I love every one But every cvnt hate me lol


Welcome to my world.

Doesn't matter what you say or do, you'll always wind up pi$$ing someone off so just keep on going.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dbol_dan said:


> I hate the naked guy who walked into my shower and bent down to pick up his body scrubber he had left. Tempted to lamp him but was that shocked I shot out of there


What like was his bum Did you have a good look bud


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> the guy who moves with his neck like a chicken on the cross trainer / treadmill.
> 
> the 3 older guys ( about 50's) who think they are the dog bollox cos theyre older but have sh!te form on everything.
> 
> ...


The guy who says move, I would call him out, I been filled in a few times by big fellas yet still there is no way on this earth I could let that go, I would sooner go down in an instant blaze of glory, its made me angry as hell just reading that.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dbol_dan said:


> I hate the naked guy who walked into my shower and bent down to pick up his body scrubber he had left. Tempted to lamp him but was that shocked I shot out of there


something shot out lol, damn dude he was making a move on you, thought you got booty lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

the 3 older guys ( about 50's) who think they are the dog bollox cos theyre older but have sh!te form on everything. You know then pmsl


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> something shot out lol, damn dude he was making a move on you, thought you got booty lol


Ha! No way too skinny for my liking lol. Saw him later and I think he's care in the community or something so good thing I don't hit him


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

I hate the skinny fat [email protected] in the mirror :laugh:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dbol_dan said:


> Ha! No way too skinny for my liking lol. Saw him later and I think he's care in the community or something so good thing I don't hit him


Hit him for what Being skinny You just into big guys then lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

People who like to make an overboard effort to help you out because you surely can't handle that weight yourself.

Was doing cg bench a few months ago, training to failure on purpose with no spotter in the middle of a tiny gym packed full at peak time. It was only 70kg so I knew when I failed I could simply rock forward and sit up with the bar, turn around and rack it. I do it all the time.

So I'm at the end of my set , the bar stops moving and I begin to sit up and this guy comes leaping out of nowhere and grabs the bar off me asking me if I'm ok and telling me what a heavy weight it was...yea thanks mate I just repped it out for 10 but it's obviously too heavy you fooking plonker. Made me look a right tit he did lol


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Phenix said:


> Hit him for what Being skinny You just into big guys then lol


Haha cheeky cnut


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

in case it incriminates me I with hold comments lol

having said that i might discreetly say ME ME and my fat bum

kaza


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

anabolik said:


> People who like to make an overboard effort to help you out because you surely can't handle that weight yourself.


I was on the flat bench last week, only with about 70kg on as I was starting a pyimrid set but I was having a big pause at the bottom, I come to the bottom of my rom and start counting to three, all of a sudden this polish unit comes out of no where and grabs the bar, I'm then fighting to keep hold of the bar while trying to tell him the pause is on purpose and I'm fine, some how the words only came out as "no, fcuk off"


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

There is a fair few cranks at xcersize4less in leeds only go down on a weekend because its near my house! my god i could be here for hours talking about some of them here is a few examples - Theres a few fat guys who go and use the punch bags spend 10 minutes wrapping their hands like there getting ready for a title fight then just tickle the pads for less than a minute, theres a few guys who go in the ring and pretend to be thai boxers iv done martial arts and mma since i was a kind until a few years ago and these guys have never been to a proper gym they even wear the thai shorts and take there tops of? whats all that about? then theres the planks in the weights are walk in do some stupid random movement that works no muscle what so ever then spend 10 minutes looking at there skiny fram in the mirror. Oh i could go on and on about that place it must just attract the cranks of Leeds and the plus its allways goo for a laff


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I don't know how I forgot to post about this earlier but there's also a group of young guys that train together, I say train but they mainly just stand about chatting,

Any way, there route around the gym involves a *** break..

Yes in between curls and benching they all wander down stairs and go for a cig, then come back up to the gym and carry on as if it's a perfectly normal part of a routine...


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Most people in my gym. Some of the Spanish think they are great.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I don't know how I forgot to post about this earlier but there's also a group of young guys that train together, I say train but they mainly just stand about chatting,
> 
> Any way, there route around the gym involves a *** break..
> 
> Yes in between curls and benching they all wander down stairs and go for a cig, then come back up to the gym and carry on as if it's a perfectly normal part of a routine...


That's just crazy


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i hate myself when i fail on heavy lifts


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

The big polish cvnt who thinks he owns the squat rack and never stows the plates when he's done!!


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Conscript said:


> The big polish cvnt who thinks he owns the squat rack and never stows the plates when he's done!!


haha thought this might have just been my gym

Majority of the polskis are absolute units and do some very impressive lifts - but alas, they do hog the equipment /chat on their phone / text / rarely put the plates back.

Pricks.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont know if its been said in the 15pages, but the guy in the liverpool kit on the treadmill... turns out 'you'll never walk alone' doesnt apply to him then!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah quite a few tbh......but i dont hide the fact...i even go to the point of letting them know i dont like them...........****s :innocent:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm changing gyms in the next few weeks, but it seems more and more people are trying to annoy me the closer I get to moving.

One bloke yesterday, must have been mid-40's, strutted in thinking he was something special, no size about him, I was doing back and bi's, so was he apparently.

WORST form on every exercise I've ever seen. I'm no expert, but I know what I'm doing. It was as if he was trying to get a reaction out of me by performing the exercises as bad as he could.

He did lat pull downs, where pretty much the only muscles that weren't inolved in the movement were his lats! Throwing his bodyweight round and throwing his head downwards to help move the weight. Looked like he was getting electrocuted.

Barbell curls, again using his whole body to shift the weight, throwing his shoulders and head back and using nothing but momentum to lift the bar.

What can ya say.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> The guy who says move, I would call him out, I been filled in a few times by big fellas yet still there is no way on this earth I could let that go, I would sooner go down in an instant blaze of glory, its made me angry as hell just reading that.


X2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't like many people in general lol.

In the gym I'm probably friendlier than when outside of it. People don't bother me and I don't bother them. After my session though, I like to wander about winding them up, doing double bi shots in their mirror space, hiding their dumbbells and generally looking like a big headed [email protected] I find the best thing to do is watch them do a set, shake my head and sigh, then wander off without saying anything. Does their heads in

I'm well loved in my gym lol....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

There was skinny fat PT in my old gym who would constantly interrupt my work out to try and sell me personal training.

One time he literally came and hit the emergency stop on my treadmill, I nearly fell over, managed to hang on, got my headphones off and asked him what was the problem? He said "I'm doing you a favour mate, I just saved you wasting your time. You need to shift a lot of body fat and you are not going to do that with steady state cardio what you want is a personal training session with me and I will BLAH BLAH BLAH etc"

It takes a lot to annoy me but that was too much, I told him in no uncertain terms never to talk to me again.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate all or them. Every single on of them is potential for getting in my way. I hate them all. Get out of MY gym :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

There's a PT at my gym who really hasn't got a clue, has the build of Tom hanks at the end of Philadelphia, swaggers about and claims to have played for Rangers FC (who?) and other SPL teams...at school boy level!

If I knew karate I'd chop him in the face, kapow!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Super_G said:


> There's a PT at my gym who really hasn't got a clue, has the build of Tom hanks at te end on Philadelphia, swaggers about and claims to have played for Rangers FC (who?) and other SPL teams...at school boy level!
> 
> If I knew karate I'd chop him in the face, kapow!


Rangers FC? That 3rd Division club without a pot to **** in?


----------



## cetane (Jul 22, 2012)

**** me, I'm glad I work out at home now.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i try not to hate anyone other than myself for not trying hard enough .there are oneor two dicks down my gym but we are normally a freindly bunch at least the lunch time lot i train with .


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Dbol_dan said:


> I hate the naked guy who walked into my shower and bent down to pick up his body scrubber he had left. Tempted to lamp him but was that shocked I shot out of there


This made me Lol.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Our gym has a constant influx of kids, one of whom spent the same time doing his chest in the time it took me to do a whole workout. I was finishing up and he was still pummeling his pecs with flies. The same guy also lies face down on a bench doing raises with 4kg dumbbells to "isolate his rear delts". He's about 9 stone. Thing is, these kids are suckered into doing the friggin awful routines laid down by the trainer. Just recently he told me they are getting a "deadlift machine". I didn't even know something like that existed. I asked them if they'd buy a trap bar and he looked at me like I'd asked him for heroin.

I'll get my coat.

Ant


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

1 weasel in particular really enrages me in gym I just done 7 months in- always telling folk their form wrong and slagging other guys form to other dudes in gym and then

acting all m8y with person he just been slagging- they none the wiser although someone else has notuced this trait as well. Heard him quoting 5yrs training many times.

He used to sneer at me when i started when tried to say 'allright' to him.

Overtook him recently and make point of following him about gym screaming to show him this fact- can always seem to generate more power when near him

last seen him he couple days ago he struggling wi half reps on Smith Squats doing mostly on his toes hahahaha- only another week left at that gym hopefully we train together again before I leave :lol:


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont hate but laugh at the plastic gangsters who lift heavy for one, jump up and shout power and then put their hands down their pants and handle their cock!! i dont want the clap so stop doing it!!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Super_G said:


> There's a PT at my gym who really hasn't got a clue, has the build of Tom hanks at te end on Philadelphia, swaggers about and claims to have played for Rangers FC (who?) and other SPL teams...at school boy level!
> 
> If I knew karate I'd chop him in the face, kapow!


i can never take anything u say serious due to your avi....sory pmsl!!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

but yes....i hate certain people in the gym....especially the ones who punch me in the face really hard during sparring!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

JSTEVO said:


> i dont hate but laugh at the plastic gangsters who lift heavy for one, jump up and shout power and then put their hands down their pants and handle their cock!! i dont want the clap so stop doing it!!!


Thats disgusting, think I would have to say some thing. Dirty ba$tards!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> Just recently he told me they are getting a "deadlift machine".
> 
> Ant


I think they were talking about me visiting


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Gridlock said:


> One time he literally came and hit the emergency stop on my treadmill, I nearly fell over, managed to hang on, got my headphones off and asked him what was the problem? He said "I'm doing you a favour mate, I just saved you wasting your time. You need to shift a lot of body fat and you are not going to do that with steady state cardio what you want is a personal training session with me and I will BLAH BLAH BLAH etc"
> 
> It takes a lot to annoy me but that was too much, I told him in no uncertain terms never to talk to me again.


That's properly dangerous and if someone risked injurying me for that I'd either lose the plot or at least report them to the gym and have them fired.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tasty said:


> That's properly dangerous and if someone risked injurying me for that I'd either lose the plot or at least report them to the gym and have them fired.


Being at the gym and being pumped surely your instinct would be to stomp that c*nt out. Zero hesitation. Who does that?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

DigBick said:


> Being at the gym and being pumped surely your instinct would be to stomp that c*nt out. Zero hesitation. Who does that?


That would be your first thought, but then smashing up an instructor in his place of work is a really bad idea. To be fair you'd be better off reporting him so he's not doing this to other people.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I had been running flat out for 20 minutes to be honest I was too knackered to get very aggressive.

I'm not an aggressive person anywsy and telling him to fcuk off was enough for me, I can't imagine ever taking it further unless someone messed with my kids.

The only saving grace was that he did look very shocked when I nearly fell over, I think it wad one of those things that went a bit differently in his head. Dick.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

the person i hate most is a personal trainer in the gym hes just a nob and shouldnt work there and people who go to the gym loads and get no gains then preach to other people!

people who talk to you mid set!

and my workout partner hes just slack n doesnt put effort in to any of it and worst of all his spotting is ****! hes always texting when he is needed and there when not needed ffs!


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone who is bigger than me


----------

